# ukc conformation



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Think it would be wonderful experience and in a more relaxed atmosphere than AKC from what I've heard.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

I agree with amerique2, it should be fun.


----------

